# New Safari and WarCraft III



## Greystroke (Apr 16, 2003)

I don't know if they are related and highly doubt that they are....

but ever since i updated to the newest safari beta, WCIII crahses on me when i try to play games...

about 10 or so minutes into a game it will just quit and give me the prompt that it unexpectedly quit.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 16, 2003)

Check your console for messages (in /Applications/Utilities, select Console) thrown when running WC3. There will be a lot of messages so you'll need to take note of the time when WC3 crashes so you can hunt for the cause.

It might do some good to restart the machine, too.


----------



## Greystroke (Apr 17, 2003)

actually i found out what it was....seems the UMS i was playing was bugged. all better now...


----------



## i am yujin (Apr 19, 2003)

By any chance..was it DOTA 2.7?


----------



## Greystroke (Apr 23, 2003)

yeah it was yujin...

still post at Infoceptor?


----------



## i am yujin (Apr 23, 2003)

yeah...you read the post on how DOTA 2.7 freezes your comp right?

its fixed in 2.8.


----------



## Androo (Apr 24, 2003)

hmmm that's weird...


----------



## wiz (May 2, 2003)

wow thats not supposed to happen!

blizzard has got to fix that!

its is not the game (map) developer's fault actually. Since the maps are merely interpreted. It is the game that is buggy!


----------



## i am yujin (May 2, 2003)

no it is the map, trust me.

it does that with everyone's computer.

in DOTA 2.7, when anybody attacks this certain unit then the game will freeze up.  it was fixed in DOTA 2.8.


----------

